# Sometimes they just have to go...



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Usually Jake is a pretty private cat when he has to go to the litter box. He checks around, makes sure everyone is already occupied with something else, then he sneaks downstairs when no one is looking. If you follow him down, he'll sit at the bottom of the stairs and stare at you until you go away so he can go do his business in the bathroom in the basement (which is secluded enough as it is, don't know why we can't even be on the same level).

So needless to say I was a little surprised when, while in the middle of scooping his litter box, Jake pushed past me, hopped into the box and did his thing right there, while I was cleaning it! :-? 

Maybe he's just getting super comfortable around us now, either way, made me feel a little awkward :razz:


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

It was one of those "oh no.....I gotta go right now moments!" How funny!!! I have one that is a little shy about going in front of anyone, and the other two could care less.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Aww, that's really cute. He couldn't hold it!

Mine intentionally goes when I'm cleaning it. She stares right at me the whole time, too. 

This new generation of cats has no shame, ugh. >:I


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Our kittens (4 1/2 month littermates) like a fresh box and when I scoop, a lot of times they will come over and do more while I wait and I'll scoop that as well. I wonder if it is because they are young and could develop more private tendancies later (like some people). I wonder if kittens/cats who have been around people their whole lives are more likely to be comfortable that way? Our kittens were raised in a rescue foster home.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I've had that happen, but my cats are really not all that shy. Sam used to be shy and inched by me as I was cleaning so he could go. He looked right at me as if to say "you still here??" so I turned my head and gave him some privacy.


----------



## krazykiwi (Oct 21, 2012)

Jacq said:


> Mine intentionally goes when I'm cleaning it. She stares right at me the whole time, too.


My boy does that too more often than not. Like "Oh hey, you're cleaning the box? May as well take this one too".

My wee girl likes to come and supervise, but yesterday when I was cleaning out their big box, she pushed into the box WITH him, so there I am scoop in hand and both cats sitting in the box. So I'm saying "guys, this is not working" and they're both looking at me like "not my problem ma".


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

With mine, I call it their seal of approval!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Aha oh Io, she's just showing you who's boss!

Aha I'm thinking he just wanted to make sure I got that cleaned up as well  Had to make sure his litter box was spot less!


----------

